# Sobre disipadores de calor



## electroaficionado (Jun 18, 2007)

Buenas tardes foristas...
Mi duda es bastante simple y general...
¿Cómo se si a un componente, por ejemplo un transistor o regulador de voltaje (por citar algo) le hace falta adicionarle un disipador de calor o anda bien por su cuenta?
¿Cómo se coloca el disipador, se le pone algun conductor entre en metal y el transistor?
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos los que lean y contesten este tema...


----------



## mabauti (Jun 18, 2007)

> ¿Cómo se si a un componente, por ejemplo un transistor o regulador de voltaje (por citar algo) le hace falta adicionarle un disipador de calor o anda bien por su cuenta?


 En las hojas de datos aparecen los valores de temperatura nominales del dispositivo, guiate por eso.



> ¿Cómo se coloca el disipador, se le pone algun conductor entre en metal y el transistor?


 Se le pone una grasa conductora junto con una mica la cual conduce el calor pero no la electricidad.

quiza esto te pueda servir:
http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/disipadores.htm


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 18, 2007)

Muchas gracias por el vinculo y por tu respuesta.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 18, 2007)

Sigue la siguiente norma, le pones el dedo, si puedes aguantar bien el calor, no te preucupes andas bien, si no o te cuesta pon el  disipador

Esto se basa que el cuerpo humano a partir de 60ºC no puede aguantarlo, las piezas aguantan hasta 70ºC o mas, pero se debe dejar margen para evitar un deteriodo prematuro.


----------



## gallito (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola compañeros, mi duda es la siguiente, necesito un disipador para el regulador lm317, pero no se de que tamaño  debo colocarle, en el datasheet habla de la resistencia termica, pero me gustaria encontrar una ecuacion que relacione el area de la lamina de aluminio para el diseño.


----------



## Jairo (Jul 25, 2008)

saludos..
Respecto a eso de tocar con el dedo no es seguro, ademas los fabricantes recomiendan casi siempre usarlo, porque los valores que ellos grantizan que se van a cumplir essiempre y cuando el dispositivo se ecneuntre a cierta temperaturam, que por lo general es baja.
Y efectivamente si existe un metodo para calcular y sacar un coefieicnte que luego de una tabla, les indica la forma del disipador, por el momento no la tengo, ya la busqco y si la encuentro la subo

Jairo


----------



## Power (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola, la necesidad o no de usar un disipador esta dado por la temperatura que alcanza la juntura del dispositivo en nuestra aplicacion debido a la potencia que disipara el mismo, en general esta temperatura no puede superar los 125 grados centigrados aunque depende del dispositivo utilizado, esa temperatura esta espeficada en la hoja de datos como Tjmax=125. Para calcular a que temperatura se encuentra la juntura en nuestra aplicacion primero debemos comocer ciertos parametros

1 Temperatura ambiente maxima en la aplicacion por ejemplo Ta=30 grados 

2 Maxima potencia disipada por el dispositivo en la aplicacion puede calcularse o sobredimesionar el calculo utilizando la maxima potencia que puede disipar el dispositivo por ejemplo Pd=1,5W

3 temperatura maxima de juntura por ejemplo Tjmax=125 a esta temperatura la multiplicamos por un factor de seguridad e=0,5 ; 0,6 ; 0,7 si elegimos 0,5 la temperatura de juntura en la aplicacion sera de 62 grados pero el disipador que usaremos sera de mayor dimension (es decir estamos sobredimensionando el calculo) si usamos 0,7 la juntura trabajara con un poco mas de temperatura que en el caso anterior pero el disipador sera mas pequeno y mas barato por supuesto y con un margen de seguridad menor (cada uno sabra cual usar jaja) por ejemplo usaremos 0,5 por lo que la temp de juntura sera Tj=62,5

4 Resistencia termica del dispositivo Resitencia juntura carcaza Rjc=4 C/w y la resitencia juntura ambiente Rja=60C/W estos valores salen de la hoja de datos del dispositivo

Ahora si podemos calcular si necesitamos o no dispador. 
Si no utilizamos disipador la temperatura de juntura sera

Tj= Pd*Rja+Ta=1,5*60+30=120grados 

com vemos vamos a estar muy cerca de la temperatura maxima de juntura y supera ampliamente al limite que habias propuesto de Tj=62,5 por lo que debemos usar un disipador 
si por ejemplo la potencia disipada fuera 0,5 entonces Tj=60 grados es decir no necesitariamos utilizar un disipador 

Ahora que sabemos que necesitamos disipador debemos calcular el tamano del mismo para esto calculamos la resistencia termica del disipador necesaria para que Tj= 62,5 

Rdisipador=((Tj-Ta)/Pd)-Rjc-Rinterfase 

la Rinterfase es la resitencia termica de la interfase entre la carcaza del dispositivo y el disipador y va a depender de si se utiliza grasa y/o mica pero en general para pequena aplicaciones podemos despreciarla 

Rdisipador=32,5/1,5 - 4 = 17,6 por lo que debemos buscar un disipador cuya resistencia termica sea menor a 17 lo cual depende del tamano forma ect

Eso es todo  el desarrollo se extendio un poco mas de lo previsto espero no haberlos aburrido y que les sea util

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 25, 2008)

gallito dijo:
			
		

> Hola compañeros, mi duda es la siguiente, necesito un disipador para el regulador lm317, pero no se de que tamaño  debo colocarle, en el datasheet habla de la resistencia termica, pero me gustaria encontrar una ecuacion que relacione el area de la lamina de aluminio para el diseño.




Pasa que tambien depende del diseño (geometria), materiales, pintura si la hubiese, etc etc.

Ademas claro del encapsulado y del aislante (mica, goma etc) que usas entre el encapsulado y el disipador.

Bajate un catalogo y de alli podras sacar, aproximadamente y para un disipador similar al tuyo, la resistencia termica. (si no encuentras te busco el que encontre yo que tenia muchos)

Yo en mi fuente, le mande unos de fuente de pc, y andan joya, no los calcule, como lso tenia los puse y ya.

Saludos.


----------



## Mon=) (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola a todos! Hablando un poco de disipar calor jejejejejeje

Quiero ponerle a una fuente que tiene 2 salidas, una fija de 5V y otra variable de 0a15 un ventilador, pero no se cual es el indicado, el de 12V o el de 24V?

Mi transformador es de 24V/2A muchos me dicen q el de 24 y otros dicen que ese no porque no va a dejar voltaje para las salidas :s osea... me confunden jejejejejeje

Gracias!


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 21, 2008)

A menos que quieras ponerle una miniturbina con suficiente poder para despegar por si sola no creo que tengas problema 

Un ventilador tipico de 24V debe consumir unos 100mA, asi que tu transformador deberia soportarlo muy bien y en vez de tener 24V /2A a las salidas tendrias 24V/1.9A en las salidas...


----------



## Mon=) (Nov 21, 2008)

Gracias por contestar tan rapido =) 

Esta bien si lo coloco despues del puente de diodos y antes de cualquier regulador de voltaje?


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 21, 2008)

Yo le pondria un regulador fijo a 24 para el solo... sin disipador quizas ande bien por el bajo consumo.
Me parece que el pico a pico es un poco alto... 

Tambien vienen ventiladores a 220 o 110 VCA. Te ahorras el regulador y el comerle corriente al transformador que podes aprovechar en otras cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## xaxxop (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola gente como les va! les comento estoy armando un amplificador para bajo de 200W en 4ohm, me tope con una duda, quisiera saber si se puede anexar la placa de aluminio a un disipador

http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=disipadormu1.jpg

en realidad poder se puede    pero yo quería saber si me va a servir por el tema de la conducción de calor hacia el disipador? mi idea es tambien ponerle entre la placa de aluminio y el disipador grasa siliconada, si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia! muchisimas gracias

leandro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

Claro que se puede, pero hay que tener en cuenta un par de cosas:
1) La chapa en L no debe tener los lados muy anchos, para que el calor se transmita rapidamente al disipador (tipo 3cm, en particular, donde van los transistores, la otra puede ser mas ancha).
2) La chapa en L debe ser de aluminio de por lo menos 3 mm de espesor. No le pongas menos por que no va a poder transmitir el calor en forma eficiente y se va a recontra-recalentar en forma local.

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 28, 2009)

Y en la medida de lo posible trata de usar cobre por que es mejor conductor de calor que el aluminio, aunque no siempre es facil de conseguir en esas medidas...


----------



## xaxxop (Ene 29, 2009)

muchas gracias por las sugerencias, voy a probar con aluminio porque ya lo tengo, y vere que pasa cualquier cosa comento, pero no tan pronto porque todavia estoy trabajando en esto,


----------



## santiago (Ene 29, 2009)

les propongo una idea, para fabricar sus disipadores, con unos remaches de aluminio, y una visita a una metalurgica

la idea es comprar un pedacito de caño de aluminio, cuadrado, de las dimensiones del transistor o ic a disipar, osea si la espalda" de un tda7294 tiene 2 cm compran un caño de 2cm de altra, el espesor de la pared del caño es el mayor espesor posible, despues de cortarlo se procede a agujerearlo, y a ponerle remaches, 
si se lo va a usar sin cooler, no le pogan remaches, ya que la idea de los remaches es transferir mejor el calor al flujo de aire producido por un cooler, que ira en una punte del caño

esta tecnica de disipacion ma ha servido, ya que es barata, y cortas el caño como lo queres, hice uno del largo del gabinete para una etapa, y le puse 4 tda7293 y ni se calentaban

saludos despues cuando termine otro proyecto sbo fotos


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hola,
estoy intentando calcular la resistencia de un disipados para un LM317.

segun la formula ue dio *Power* tendriamos


Rdisipador=((Tj-Ta)/Pd)-Rjc-Rinterfase 

Tj = 150°C
Ta=25°C
Pd en mi circuito es:

Vin al LM317 es de 15V
Voutmin ~= 1V

Pd=(15-1)*1,5 = 21
Rjc=5 segun datasheet
Rinterfase esta en torno a 1,4 (creo ue para aluminio)

luego Rdisipador=((150-25)/21) - 5 - 1,4 = -0,44 * NEGATIVO!!*

tiene algun significado? lo he calculado mal?

Me podeis echar un cable?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 15, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> ...
> luego Rdisipador=((150-25)/21) - 5 - 1,4 = -0,44 * NEGATIVO!!*
> 
> tiene algun significado? lo he calculado mal?


Mal calculo no... exceso de optimismo en todo caso.

Para tener esa diferencia de temperatura con esa disipacion, necesitas una resistencia termica total de:

Rtotal = (Tj-Ta)/Pd) ~ 6°C/W

y Rjc+Rinterfase ya es mayor que eso --> no hay posibilidad de disipador.


El encapsulado TO-220 tiene 3°C/W y ahi si cierran los numeros.


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta eduardo,
con que el encapsulado TO-220 tiene 3°C/W  te refieres a Rjd no?
no entiendo, porque en las datasheet del LM317 aparece 4°C/W  (antes creia que eran 5) paratipo T

En fin, en cualquier caso, significaria eso que necesitaria un disipador de 4K/W no?
no es un poco poco para el regulador?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 15, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> con que el encapsulado TO-220 tiene 3°C/W  te refieres a Rjd no?


No, a Rjc.



> no entiendo, porque en las datasheet del LM317 aparece 4°C/W  (antes creia que eran 5) paratipo T


Ojo con ese valor, es variable segun el grado de "tuneo" que haya hecho el fabricante entre el chip y el metal.
Los 3°C/W son un valor medio para el TO-220, pero segun el modo en que se haya fijado el integrado o transistor puede variar entre 2 y 4 °C/W o mas.
El que vale es el que dice el datasheet del que tenes en la mano  



> En fin, en cualquier caso, significaria eso que necesitaria un disipador de 4K/W no?


No, si consideras 4°C/W para Rjc y 1.4 de Rcd te quedan ~Rda 1.6°C/W para el disipador.


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 15, 2009)

Aclarado. Muchas gracias


----------



## maxdrums (Ago 27, 2009)

HOLAAA! tengo un transistor 2n2219 encapsulado metalico TO-39, como sabran, ese transistor es como un tambor, dificil de colocarle un disipador!..existen disipadores para ese tipo de encapsulado?? se le puede adosar un disipador convensional con pegamento??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2009)

Si existen, son como unos anillos con aletas a los costados y una pequeña abertura para abrir el anillo y calzarlo en el transistor. Por ejemplo el de la septima imagen acá: http://www.disipadores.com/baja_potencia3.htm#


----------



## renhanga (Oct 18, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si existen, son como unos anillos con aletas a los costados y una pequeña abertura para abrir el anillo y calzarlo en el transistor. Por ejemplo el de la septima imagen acá: http://www.disipadores.com/baja_potencia3.htm#



yo tambien necesito disipadores para los 2N2219, pero por donde vivo no se consiguen. alguien tiene experiencia fabricando sus propios disipadores? se me habia ocurrido agarrar una lata de cerveza, cortarla, meterle grasa siliconada y mandarla entre el transistor y la placa. recien empiezo con la electronica y no tengo ningun disipador de ese tipo para tomar como modelo, asi que agradezco cualquier información sobre el tema. de ultima voy a ver si en algun cacharro encuentro disipadores que sirvan.
saludos!

edit: estuve buscando fotos de los disipadores tipo estrella y no parecen muy dificiles de hacer con el aluminio de una lata. me gustaria saber si alguien ya probo esto y si sabe si funciona. la idea seria hacer la estrella con la lata y ponerle grase siliconada entre el transistor y el aluminio.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 18, 2009)

Buenas,

He leido el hilo y me he quedado con la duda de que material utilizar entre el dispositivo y el disipador.
Se han dicho materiales, pero, ¿hay alguna lista de mayor a menor efectividad?
Tambien se ha dicho que debe de ser material conductor de la calor pero no de la electricidad, y he leido que se hacen de aluminio (que yo sepa, conductor de electricidad), ¿que es correcto y que no?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ....Se han dicho materiales, pero, ¿hay alguna lista de mayor a menor efectividad?
> Tambien se ha dicho que debe de ser material conductor de la calor pero no de la electricidad, y he leido que se hacen de aluminio (que yo sepa, conductor de electricidad), ¿que es correcto y que no?......


En efecto el aluminio es conductor y bastante bueno.
En general los buenos conductores eléctricos también son buenos conductores térmicos.
El material preferido para disipadores es el aluminio por precio, liviano y buenas cualidades, el cobre es mejor pero su precio es mayor y también su peso especifico.

¿ Donde leíste que el disipador debe ser NO conductor eléctrico ?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2009)

Creo que estás mezclando un poco las cosas Limbo.

Los disipadores no importa si conducen o no la electricidad, pero como te dijo Fogo ya, la regla general es que si conduce electricidad, conduce calor y vale la inversa. Como suelen ser conductores (no conozco ninguno que no lo sea), hay que aislar las espaldas metálicas de los dispositivos que se monten en él si es necesario.

Esto se hace usualmente con una plaquetita de mica o con una cosa más moderna que se llama Silpad. Es una especie de tela de silicona, más cara y un poco menos eficiente que la mica. Eso sí, es más cómoda porque es flexible y es muy difícil de romper.
Se suele usar, además del material que elijas de los dos anteriores, grasa siliconada para mejorar la transferencia de calor.

Junto con eso hay que poner un niple si el encapsulado lo pide (el TO220, por ejemplo) para aislar el tornillo.

Un poco más sobre el tema por acá.


Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 18, 2009)

> ¿ Donde leíste que el disipador debe ser NO conductor eléctrico ?





> > ¿Cómo se coloca el disipador, se le pone algun conductor entre en metal y el transistor?
> 
> 
> Se le pone una grasa conductora junto con una mica la cual conduce el calor pero no la electricidad.


Perdonar, ha sido un error de lectura 



> Un poco más sobre el tema por acá.


Con eso y lo que has dicho tengo para un rato. 

Gracias a los dos.
Hasta la proxima!


----------



## jnando19 (Feb 17, 2010)

hola hola con todos alguien que me ayude por favor como calculo el area de un disipador de calor en caso que lo necesite

Espero que haya como calcular porque eso es lo que necesito ayudenme por favor

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2010)

jnando19 dijo:


> hola hola con todos alguien que me ayude por favor como calculo el area de un disipador de calor en caso que lo necesite
> 
> Espero que haya como calcular porque eso es lo que necesito ayudenme por favor
> 
> Gracias




En lugar de pedir "por favor", por que no empleas el *Buscador del Foro*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/


----------



## jnando19 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola a todos necesito el calculo del area de un disipador de calor ya luego de hacer esa serie de calculos como se de que area debe ser mi disipador de calor de cuantos milimetros debe ser el disipador o algo asi si tienen algo que me pueda ayudar gracias


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2010)

jnando19 dijo:


> ...necesito el calculo del area de un disipador de calor ya luego de hacer esa serie de calculos como se de que area debe ser mi disipador de calor...


Leés el link que te puso Fogonazo más arriba (pero lo leés con atención y hasta el final) y vas a ver que encontrás lo que buscás.


Saludos


----------



## 1Roland1 (Mar 29, 2011)

mario1979 dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta eduardo,
> con que el encapsulado to-220 tiene 3°c/w te refieres a rjd no?
> No entiendo, porque en las datasheet del lm317 aparece 4°c/w (antes creia que eran 5) paratipo t
> 
> ...


 
y si al regulador lo acostamos sobre la placa para que esta actue como disipador ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2011)

1Roland1 dijo:


> y si al regulador lo acostamos sobre la placa para que esta actue como disipador ???



Sirve pero para (Muy) baja potencia disipada y eso siempre y cuando el PCB conserve el cobre, si NO sirve para nada.
Los sustratos de las PCB´s pertinax, fibra de vidrio, Etc son pésimos conductores del calor.


----------



## obatsug (Dic 30, 2011)

buenas colegas tengo una pregunta...
bueno antes quito explicar que es lo que quiero hacer 
estoy haciendo una fuente de voltaje con distintas salidas de voltaje en la cual estoy usando reguladores como el 7805,7812 y lm317 pero mi duda es si puedo pegar o atornillar estos tres reguladores en el mismo disipador y si se puede como me sugieren hacerlo o mas bien cual es la forma correcta de hacerlo.
creo que es toda la info necesaria si ocupan mas favor de decirme porfa 
gracias 
espero su respuesta


----------



## zopilote (Dic 31, 2011)

Puedes usar un mismo disipador para todos tus reguladores, pero no te olvides aislar cada uno de los reguladores.


----------



## obatsug (Dic 31, 2011)

muchas gracias (zopilote y el-rey-julien) gracias


----------

